# Great 1wt smallie outing



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I took the little rod out to a semi-local flow for some smallies on Saturday. I got on the fish fast and stayed on them the whole time I was there, the bite was pretty hot. Hair wing streamers I tie in chart/white and yellow/fox squirrel were both equally hot. The bigger fish were a good test for the little 1wt.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Those are some great looking fish. The colors are fantastic. The one I caught this weekend was already pretty pale looking compared to those.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like some great fun on such a light outfit and great looking fly, does the rod cast those patterns well?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

kritterkare said:


> Looks like some great fun on such a light outfit and great looking fly, does the rod cast those patterns well?


It casts them just fine as long as the wind doesn't get too powerful. That little rod doesn't handle wind well at all. I will only fish it in an open area if the wind is calm. In a small stream like that wind is usually not an issue.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Neat! I can see how a protected stream will be no problem for casting most of the time. I have a light 5wt rod underlined with 4wt. line. which I usually do not use cause of my cast bigger flies and afraid of the wind mentality but I may have to give ultra light fishing a try perhaps with a 3wt. for me as an allround light rod for now.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice report Jeff!

I used 0wt Sage and cast 3" baitfish patterns with no problems and like it been said wind plays a vital role but nothing comprehends on Ultralight fly rodding.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> Nice report Jeff!
> 
> I used 0wt Sage and cast 3" baitfish patterns with no problems and like it been said wind plays a vital role but nothing comprehends on Ultralight fly rodding.


Yep, if you tie them with light weight materials that shed water, they can be cast on light rods much easier than you think!


----------



## Wrecks (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm having so much trouble this year getting the smallmouth to bite. How are you working your streamers this time of year. Upstream or down? Fast or slow? Deep or shallow?

Thx.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Wrecks said:


> I'm having so much trouble this year getting the smallmouth to bite. How are you working your streamers this time of year. Upstream or down? Fast or slow? Deep or shallow?
> 
> Thx.


The flows were not real fast, I was working downstream and letting my streamer swing with the current into and near cover. Most of the fish I caught were fairly tight to cover. I was fishing them relatively deep, but that's relative to the stream. It wasn't more than 4-5' deep pretty much everywhere I was fishing. I was fishing them fairly slow, giving the streamer little twitches as it fluttered in the current.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Topwater action should be really good right now on streams. Kind of surprised to see one having a hard time catching especially in streams so it leads me to believe that finding a better spot might be what it is.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been wanting to put down the baitcaster and fish more with my fly rod. 

Nice fish!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

the-fisherman said:


> I've been wanting to put down the baitcaster and fish more with my fly rod.
> 
> Nice fish!


Just do it!

And leave the baitcaster home for awhile till you get the hang of it.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to visit Mad River Outfitters this weekend and also check out one of my favorite smallmouth holes. Not sure what will happen but leaving the baitcaster at home.


----------

